# Avicii è morto



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2018)

Avicii, uno dei DJ e produttori di musica più famosi al mondo è morto. Lo svedese si è spento all'età di 28. Ancora non si conosce i motivi. 

Qualche anno fa, nel 2013, era circolata la notizia che fosse morto ma era un fake. Questa volta però è la verità

E' stato trovato morto in Oman


----------



## PheelMD (20 Aprile 2018)

Incredibile, mi dispiace veramente. Si diceva fosse malato, ma non so se la voce abbia a che fare con quanto successo oggi.


----------



## bmb (20 Aprile 2018)




----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Incredibile, mi dispiace veramente. Si diceva fosse malato, ma non so se la voce abbia a che fare con quanto successo oggi.



Si probabilmente è per quello. Pare che avesse avuto problemi col Pancreas ed nel 2014 fece rimuovere cistifellea e intestino tenue... poveraccio stava proprio male


----------



## Hellscream (20 Aprile 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Incredibile, mi dispiace veramente. Si diceva fosse malato, ma non so se la voce abbia a che fare con quanto successo oggi.








E forse anche da tempo...


----------



## fabri47 (20 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si probabilmente è per quello. Pare che avesse avuto problemi col Pancreas ed nel 2014 fece rimuovere cistifellea e intestino tenue... poveraccio stava proprio male


Si, faceva abuso di alcool e per questo aveva il pancreas infiammato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Aprile 2018)

Mi dispiace veramente tanto. RIP


----------



## PheelMD (21 Aprile 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si, faceva abuso di alcool e per questo aveva il pancreas infiammato.



Capisco, purtroppo la pancreatite ha frequentemente un'evoluzione cancerosa, tra l'altro. O magari già ai tempi aveva avuto questa infezione acuta come conseguenza di qualcos'altro. 
In ogni caso, sono ipotesi che faccio sul nulla.

Rispetto per lui.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Aprile 2018)

Pazzesco...RIP


----------

